# GR/great pyrenees mix



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Pyranees are bred to protect livestock and are frequently left with the herd (usually sheep or goats). The ones I have known have all been very gentle and loving.
A typical trait is double dew claws on the back legs. They are bigger than goldens so a cross would probably be bigger too.
I like pyranees and I think a GR/Pyr cross would be a great dog.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, Pyrs are a guardian breed, so they can be a bit standoffish. But goldens are friendly, so it really depends on what part of the personality they end up with on how their temperament will be. I have a coworker who has a Pyr and she's very shy with everyone but her family.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I have a friend who keeps a pyr with his goats and Clyde is all over me any time I go out there - all over me in a good way.

A few years ago a friend had a pyr/? mix and she loved everybody too. Maybe it depends on whether they are raised with people or their herd?

go check him out. that just might be a jewel there.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh, I wasn't saying Pyrs are bad dogs, and if you're dealing with a mix you don't necessarily get the temperaments of both breeds, so you may end up with a giant golden retriever acting dog. LOL


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

My friend has one. She is so beautiful! She is very protective of her family and her yard. But she is wonderful with kids and very loving to everyone she knows. This is just my own personal opinion but I wouldn't hesitate at all to own one. Just keep in mind they are very protective by nature and huge!!!!!


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

we were told when we adopted Molly she was a pyr/ Golden and yes she is very standoffish and very protective of her family, house,car and yard. She is a beautiful dog and I would have another one just like her. You can see her in my album.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Harry*

Harry

I think both are wonderful breeds! Great Pyrs are beautiful.
What shelter is she at?
Picture?


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

I suspect that this dog will be a huge, furry, and delightful family member. I have a feeling that it will shed a lot and need a lot of brushing though.


----------



## Kat Henders (Aug 8, 2012)

*Harrym, I have a golden pyr*



harrym said:


> An area shelter has a golden/great pyrenees mix available. I don't know anything about this breed. The dog looks like a GR, but I would like some information about what kind of temperment to expect. Any experience with this breed?


I rescued a GoldenPyr two years ago, she is a joy. There are lots of pics of this hybrid on the internet, and I think there are even some breeders too. Wendy is white with golden highlights, full grown 95 lbs. Calm, protective, goofy, soooo affectionate. It's a great cross/hybrid. Kinda like the lovable golden with a little bit of guarding instinct thrown in--Wendy is not aggressive, but she is big and loud, and that is a blessing for me. some of the pics/entries I've seen online, (google, golden pyrenees dog)--the dogs are 10 and 12 years old, I suspect this might have been one of the 'designer hybrids'. Once full grown, they don't eat all that much, they love to snuggle with you.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

There's a Pyr puppy in our puppy K class. He's twice the size of all the others and the mellowest puppy in the class. I didn't get a chance to talk to his owner and ask how old he was. But he's just gorgeous and so well behaved!

I looked into Pyreness about 12 years ago. They are gentle giants...somewhat similar to Newfoundlands or Bernese Mountain Dogs, but maybe a little more protective.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Our Golda was a Pry/Golden mix. He was such a beautiful teddybear. Miss him so much. He picked out Max and Di when they were puppies. He totally trained them to potty outside. When they started to do something like chew, he would mouth them. He did all the work. He lived to almost 17.


----------



## Kat Henders (Aug 8, 2012)

*Golden Pyr*

Golda sounds like a treasure. My golden pyr Wendy makes me laugh, gets me out of my chair once in a while, and will wake me from a bad dream. She definitely has the whole Farrah Fawcett hairstyle going on. Can't believe people just dump dogs...I think the rescued ones know they've saved. :wavey:


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

The rescues are definitely special. Golda was from the shelter. We lived in Orange County, CA then and the county was bankrupt. He had kennel cough and they were going to euthanize him the next day. They found him wondering the streets and when the owners were called, they wouldn't come get him. He had obviously been abused. That boy was such a gift. Never did anything bad. I miss him so much! I'd love to see pictures of Wendy! Hope she has a very long and healthy life!



Kat Henders said:


> Golda sounds like a treasure. My golden pyr Wendy makes me laugh, gets me out of my chair once in a while, and will wake me from a bad dream. She definitely has the whole Farrah Fawcett hairstyle going on. Can't believe people just dump dogs...I think the rescued ones know they've saved. :wavey:


----------

